# Advice please



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi

We are hopefully starting our 2nd ivf/icsi in April at Wales fertility institute, Cardiff.  My period is due roughly around 16th of that month which is all good if it comes on time. 

However that weekend is easter weekend. What happens and it starts anywhere before easter monday as I am not sure if the clinic will be open. I will probably end up ringing before then but was wondering if anyone has been in a similar position and what happened?  

Also looking for any April cycle buddies if anyone is interested  

Thanks xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

I did 2 of my IVF cycles abroad and needed to book flights in advance so took the combined oral contraceptive pill in the run up in order to schedule AF to start on a certain day.

Many clinics are happy for you to do this, if you want to be able to plan your treatment dates to avoid easter you could ask your clinic about this option.  I took it before OE and DE and both cycles resulted in BFP, the latter with my take home baby.

I hope 2014 brings you that miracle,

B xxx


----------

